# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Nhật ký các chuyến đi >  Những con dúi tội nghiệp dưới chân đèo

## danghung

Lên công tác tại tỉnh Cao Bằng, chúng tôi khá bất ngờ khi tận mắt chứng kiến chợ dúi hoang dã tại đây. Người dân địa phương vào rừng tìm đào bắt dúi, mang ra khu vực chân đèo Tài Hồ Sìn trên quốc lộ 3 bán cho du khách.


_Những con dúi bị lôi từ trong hang ra, bẻ răng, treo lủng lẳng chờ đến tay du khách_
Giá dúi ở đây rất rẻ, con to béo 200.000 đồng, con nhỏ hoặc gầy hơn giá 120.000 - 150.000 đồng. Trong khi những con dúi như thế này ở Hà Nội người mua phải trả từ 600.000 - 800.000 đồng/con; nếu đã được chế biến thành đặc sản ở nhà hàng thì giá có thể cao gấp 2 - 3 lần.


Nếu người mua mang dúi từ Cao Bằng mang đi xa sẽ được người bán cho vào ống nứa to đã khoét lỗ thoáng hơi, có nắp đậy chắc chắn. Tuy nhiên những con dúi này không thể làm giống nuôi vì đã bị bẻ gãy răng sau khi bị bắt ở hang ra. Có một điều chắc chắn rằng những con dúi tội nghiệp này sau khi được du khách mua về sẽ phải lên bàn nhậu.


Hỏi chuyện chị phụ nữ đang ngồi bán cặp dúi với giá chào bán 300.000 đồng, được biết dịp này bà con nông dân ở đây rỗi rãi nên hàng ngày rủ nhau vào rừng nứa, rừng lau tìm hang dúi đào mang đi bán kiếm tiền tiêu vặt. Người nào đào giỏi ngày kiếm được 3 - 4 con, còn bình thường 1- 2 con. Vì thế ngày nào ở khu vực này cũng có đông người mang dúi ra bán cho khách qua đường mang về xuôi hoặc chuyển vào thị xã Cao Bằng bán cho các nhà hàng đặc sản phục vụ thực khách thích nhậu thịt thú rừng.

Dúi vốn là loại thú rừng được nhiều đại gia tìm mua do có “đồn thổi” uống rượu tiết dúi làm tăng “năng lực đàn ông”. Nên chăng ngành kiểm lâm cần có động thái kịp thời trước khi con vật này bị tật diệt.

----------


## civn2011

Tội nghiệp mấy con dúi quá, sắp tuyệt chủng đến nơi rùi!  :Mad: 

----------------------------------------

*Khanh Ly .Ms*

*CHECKIN VIETNAM INTERNATIONAL TRAVEL CORPORATION*
Add: A2302 M3-M4 Building, 91A Nguyen Chi Thanh Street, Hanoi, Vietnam
Phone: (084) 46269 7777 - Fax: (084) 46288 3456
Website: *Checkinvietnam.com* - Booking Online: *Hotels in Ho Chi Minh*

----------

